# cold air intakes?



## gto4life (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey is K&n the common cai for most of you guys or would you recommend something else?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Its all about what you want. I have the LPE others have the brute force, K&N and the airaid. they all say about the same HP gain. Welcome:cheers


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

they are all about the same. just pick the one you like the looks of the best


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

there is very little difference in cold air intakes except cost and obviously fit, check to be sure it is an easy installation. My k&n typhoon was a piece of cake to install and cost less than 300 bucks. For a little added power and a slight growl, I thought it was worth it! Good luck. :rofl:


----------

